# ag growth international (AFN)



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Anybody watching this one? It has jumped over 14% in 2 days. I was tempted to buy before the last quarterly report this week but usually do not try to do that. Apparently that was a bad idea in this case? Is the noise surrounding Viterra having an effect or was the quarter just that good? The stock just finished it's period of seasonal weakness as well. Do other members frequently buy in anticipation of a good report or do they wait till the news is substantiated? How often does buying on anticipation pay off in comparison to waiting? I let this one go and don't want to let that happen again. Such is life in the casino.

Cheers


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I have been watching this one & kicking myself as well for not buying.
The reason I like it relates more to the fact that is focuses on the agricultural sector - a sector that I don't have anything in my pf. I'll keep watching it, but frankly, it's probably too late to buy now - but there will be other opportunities.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it too late to get in? It's definitely higher because of the VT business, but it sold higher in January, and its 52 week high is above $50 while the stock is still below $40.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

TMX Money







web.tmxmoney.com





up 10% today. I have held for years and should have sold after the company had stagnant dividend growth. Tomorrow this one should leave the portfolio in an effort to raise funds for a potential back to school/Halloween stock clearance sale.

Cheers


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

And I am out this morning at 37.55 after yesterday's close of 37.11. Opening price 37.75. Finished the day at 36.25. the price difference won't mean much long term and I would say that it is mostly luck. Could of easily opened at 37 and went down further with my order going unfilled.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Microsoft Word - Press release (Q2 2022) v2.2 (FINAL).docx (aggrowth.com) 

Price up 7% after yesterday's quarterly report and currently $37.02 If one was patient they could have traded in and out every couple of years. Defintely not one to buy and hold forever. I haven't paid much attention since exiting back in 2020 and don't have plans to establish a position anytime soon. The company does have operations in Europe so hard to say how the war in Ukraine would affect the stock.


----------

